

Roll your own JavaScript lambda syntax - _srobertson
http://strobe.cc/js_lambda/

======
DanielRibeiro
Coffeescript has a much better syntax. Actually it has two much better
syntaxes, one with a common semantics: a closure that captures the value of
self (which is the default one in ruby/smalltak/python/scala, etc).

~~~
_srobertson
Wow, that looks great. Totally missed it when searching for precedents.

I can still see myself using a preprocessor when dealing with small-to-
moderate chunks of JavaScript, since it's so easy to drop into an existing
framework, but I'll definitely be checking out Coffeescript for any larger JS
applications.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
Coffeescript is also great for being terser, making it dead simple to create
classes (with executable bodies like ruby) and setup prototype inheritence,
for comprehensions, for each iterations, and pattern matching. Also, the
generated javascript code is very easy to read. I've replaced all my JS for
coffee for 3 months (even making a firefox plugin with it) and never looked
back.

------
netghost
Alternatively there is also Oliver Steele's functional javascript which is
neat: <http://osteele.com/sources/javascript/functional/>

